# pricing for Laundry soap



## a4patch (Oct 7, 2009)

My LS is equal parts grated soap, Borax, baking soda, washing soda. 

I would love to know how some of you price LS. This includes the time to make the original LS and the grating, mixing etc. 

Thanks


----------



## a4patch (Oct 7, 2009)

my DH thinks I have priced it too high. It is very time consuming to make. I think I should price it at $16 for 2.5 lbs.


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

That's less than what I charge for it (retail).


----------



## a4patch (Oct 7, 2009)

Ok thanks. Looks like your unscented is about $.53 a oz?


----------



## a4patch (Oct 7, 2009)

BTW. what is the purpose of the clay in the LS?


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

That's a good question. lol Here's what happened. A friend of mine was already making the soap, but turning it into a paste instead of a powder. Issues with spoilage because of the added liquid and problems with not dissolving in the washer led me to go with powder, but since I was going to be marketing to the same people, I didn't want to otherwise mess with the recipe, at least at first. I asked her why the clay, and she said that she had had it in her soap, so she left it in the laundry soap. On the "if something ain't broke, don't fix it" theory, I left it in there. I plan to do some experimenting to see what happens if I take it out but I haven't gotten that far yet.


----------



## carlidoe (Jul 30, 2010)

I get $8/ lb for mine and I sell quite a bit at that price. I figured that there is one full bar of soap ($5) to a pound of LS. Plus the other ingredients and packaging. So my price doesn't include time...


----------



## Trysta (Apr 5, 2011)

Does everyone just use any left over soap for laundry soap? Do the scents never clash?


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

For home use laundry soap I do use whatever, but they are usually older soaps whose scent has faded or at least mellowed so I'm able to add fresh scent of my choosing. 

The one time I ruined a batch of bay rum soap so bad I had no clue what to do with it, I turned it directly into laundry soap. We used that bucket of soap for a year and had the best smelling clothes ever! $20 dollars worth of soap ingredients for a years worth of laundry detergent. Not too bad.


----------



## nightskyfarm (Sep 7, 2009)

I make unscented soap for laundry soap. I have customers who are allergic to any kind of scent even if only lightly. I do not use my EVOO recipe for laundry soap bars.


----------



## jimandpj (Mar 11, 2008)

I sell 5 pound refills in a ziploc for $32. I also sell a small 10 oz size for $5.

PJ


----------

